# Winston Churchill



## willowoodstables (Jul 23, 2008)

I just got this pony in mid December last year, so of course with the horrible winte I figured I'd never get him broke and into the ring this spring. Well talk about the Hackney Work Ethic..he took to harness like a duck to water and became quite brave and go forward, so off we went to Syracuse International (Syracuse NY). We showed as a Roadster Pony and he was a superstar..we got a 3rd out of 6.

My greenhorn Hubby showed his pony in Show Pleasure and he was 4th out of 8, and he had a GREAT drive!!!!

Here are the pics (yes I did buy them)

This is Winston Churchill in his very first turn around the ring ..he really looked at the photographer!!

















And Hubby Alan's pony JJ (aka Cockleburr's Titan) as a pleasure pony






Enjoy and thanks for letting me share!

Kim


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking fabulous!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeana (Jul 24, 2008)

I just love a good hackney



, and he looks like a great one



.

So does Hubbys pony



. Nice photos


----------



## nootka (Jul 24, 2008)

Very beautiful and congratulations!!

Liz


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 24, 2008)

What a NICE horse! You'd never know he's green from those photos.

Leia


----------



## Watcheye (Jul 24, 2008)

They are both lovely!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jul 25, 2008)

What pretty hackneys you have.. They look great, And I agree with Leia I would have never thought your boy was green. He looked great. Heck all of you guys look wonderful. I am huge SAP for Hackneys. Reminds me of my first show pony.


----------



## twister (Jul 25, 2008)

Congratulations Kim, you and your hackney look very good in the photos as does your husband and his pony.Thanks for sharing

Yvonne


----------



## Amy (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks pretty nice Kim. Congratulations.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 28, 2008)

Looking great! Thought you would've been at the 2008 Hackney Futurity, Provincial Championships & Horse Show in Barrie last weekend, now I see why you weren't! Congrats! One day I'll have a Roadhorse and Road Pony, so we may show together at shows


----------



## zoey829 (Jul 28, 2008)

Very nice, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Cara (Jul 28, 2008)

OOOOH SNAP!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 29, 2008)

Oooooooooohhhhhhhhhh that's my kind of pony. He looks great! What a champ, he will do well for you in the future I'm sure!

Congrats!

Andrea


----------



## willowoodstables (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG Desiree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I WAS there LOLOLOL. I figured out at CNE that JOE is your stepdad????????? I tried to find Joe up at CNE ( I was down the aisle from Glen Downey). I was the Junior Road Poy that LEFT the ring LOLOL at Barrie!!!!' My girlfriend Judy Nixon came back from Glen's tackroom one night (bad tackroom to hang out at LOLOLOL) and said that Joe was talking about going to Tulsa and Judy was telling him to find me to give him the scoop. I SOOOOO cannot believe I probably ran by you a million times at Barrie!!!!!!

Yes folks, Winston Churchill proved HOW green he was when he never made the turn in the ring, went down a 35% embankment, took a tour around the infield and then came back up the bank into the ring LOLOL without missing a beat! Needless to say (quoting the judge) although you were in the top three, I couldn't give you anything because he left the ring LOLOLOL.

He redeemed himself at the CNE, with a third in the junior class and then a 6th out of 9 in the open championship....he was the only baby in the class and he ROCKED. Hopefully the pics will be up on line this weekend from the photo lady and I can post them...I had numerous people come to me and say she had some great shots of him.

Kim


----------

